# A Packard?



## bikewhorder (Jan 25, 2012)

This one's a bit of an odd duck.  Any one ever heard of a Packard? Any idea who manufactured it.  Check out that long rear triangle!


----------



## slick (Jan 25, 2012)

CWC roadmaster I believe?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 25, 2012)

That'd be a Colson. Nice bike!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it worth much? I'd be open to offers, I have the fenders and front wheel.  I just sold the handlebars and I plan to keep the seat.  Id be willing to sell as much or as little as someone wanted.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 25, 2012)

Unique but not particularly valuable. If it had good paint and was complete I'd be interested. I believe that's  Colson long frame and I don't think they made a tank for it. What are the bars like? Do you have the truss rods?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 25, 2012)

Bars were here 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22964-WTB-Old-Crossbars-(Torrington-or-similiar) 

but like I said, they are sold.  no truss rods, sorry.  I kinda figured it was more weird than valuable, got it cheap though.  Pretty much broke even already.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 25, 2012)

That's good. I'd piece it together and ride it. The bigger, longer frame does make for a good rider. Or maybe you could find a Colson guy that needs it?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 25, 2012)

The long chainstays make it  look like a Pacemaker frame.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 25, 2012)

Is that a head badge and what does it look like?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 25, 2012)

hey! I used to have one of those!


----------



## z-bikes (Jan 26, 2012)

Interested in the frame. PM sent.


----------



## frogger1903 (Jan 26, 2012)

What's the serial number ? 
PM sent


----------



## bricycle (Jan 26, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> This one's a bit of an odd duck.  Any one ever heard of a Packard? Any idea who manufactured it.  Check out that long rear triangle!




Man...you could mount a "Chicken" motor back there...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 26, 2012)

*PM Sent!*

Lookie! :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 26, 2012)

heres some more pics


----------



## partsguy (Jan 26, 2012)

For those under the age of 50, myself excluded, there used to be a Packard car company back in the day. They went of business in 1955-1958. Somewhere in there. Packard bikes were built by other companies and badge for Packard dealerships. There are some on display at the Packard Museum, about 30min. south of me. I have pics somewhere.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2012)

I was wondering if there was any connection, you can never assume those things.  You might think triumph cars and motorcycles were affiliated but they weren't.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite - what the heck's a Chicken motor?



bricycle said:


> Man...you could mount a "Chicken" motor back there...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Okay, I'll bite - what the heck's a Chicken motor?




I'm glad you bit because I was afraid to ask.  And Hey Scott, the bike you had looked pretty nice, but did you notice how your seat stays are a more normal length? Look at the distance between the tire and the sprocket.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 27, 2012)

are you somehow calling me normal? how dare you!:eek:


----------



## frogger1903 (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't think Packard badged Colsons had anything at all to do with Packard dealerships. Just a auto related name like Cadillac, Lincoln, Lasalle, Desoto, etc.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 29, 2012)

*Thats definitely a Colson Packard*

Probably dated 36 but could be a 37. The only two years Colson made that particular frame style with the long wheelbase and in a tall frame size. Fun bikes to ride! Packard badged pretty bicycles were almost as common as the Colson named plate badged bikes. Can't tell if the fenders are peaked or round.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2012)

frogger1903 said:


> I didn't think Packard badged Colsons had anything at all to do with Packard dealerships. Just a auto related name like Cadillac, Lincoln, Lasalle, Desoto, etc.




Why else would they be in a Packard automobile museum? That would be the equivalent of putting a Huffy Eldorado in a Cadillac museum! Anyway, I've been wrong before, but right or not, they're still nice bikes! They're the only "Packard" for under $500!

I was on a tour there, a very unusual tour from the curiator. we were trying to identify a window crank that was aquired in a bucket of parts at an antique shop. It was suspected to be for a Packard and the curiator's eyes lit up when I showed it. Perfectly mint he said! I got to know all the stories behind everything in the museum, the doors to the cars were even opened for me! It isn't everyday you get to have your hands INSIDE the cars! So I felt truley honored. turns out the crank fit some very beautiful automobiles, the Carribean, '47 Super, oh my. He said it would have been a wonderful piece for the museum if they had a car for it, otherwise...

They already had a loose one on display...in the dealership display no less!

I even got the details on a car used in the movie "The Godfather" and a car ridden in by...one of our Presidents I believe? I'm sorry, my memory is foggy. I'm on here cause I can't sleep.

Either way, it was a very memorable pick for me.


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 30, 2012)

That a nice looking bike. 
Is there a reason why they were doing a long frame like that?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 9, 2012)

It's a long wheelbase version of the frame, intended for taller riders. Here's a comparison of the long vs. regular size frames I did a while back.







The long versions aren't common, compared to the regular versions.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't contribute much on the Packard bike but here's some drivel on the car company.

Packard purchased Studebaker (NOT merged and not the other way around) in 1954 as part of a bigger strategy that would've combined them with a merged Nash and Hudson that ultimately was to become American Motors (the AMC we all know and love was based on just Nash and Hudson)

The last (nearly) all new Packard was 1955. The body shell was based on the 1951 body but the torsion level suspension and V8 were brand new, the Twin Ultramatic was an updated version of the previous slushbox. 1956 was the last year for Detroit built Packards. The 1957 and 1958 models were gussied up Studebakers, nice cars but no where near a Packard. Such a loss for history...the true 1957 models would've been spectacular.

FYI, I've sat in the Predictor, their last showcar. This was in the late 70's when I had visited the Avanti factory, upon leaving town I drove past the Studebaker museum and was lucky enough to get a personal tour by the caretaker (this was after hours). I realize that that means nearly nothing to most but this was a really big deal for me as the Predictor is one of my automotive icons.

I've owned many '55 and '56 Packards and at one time had a restoration shop so I'm quite familiar with vintage American cars.


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It's a long wheelbase version of the frame, intended for taller riders. Here's a comparison of the long vs. regular size frames I did a while back.




Thanks for posting the photos. Good reference!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, thanks for the comparison. I picked this long wheel base model up about 2 weeks ago and it also has original heavy duty wheels.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice Colson Jeff. So back to this original post, is the doulble curve bar Packard Colson still available? PM me if it is. Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 30, 2012)

I have an all original Packard girls bike, listed on nostalgic.net


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Schwinn Packard*

Schwinn also built bicycles badged Packard.  Probably not that one though, for the frame is not of their style, looks more of the Colson frame style.


----------

